
Single-user Unix - blasdel
http://arcanesentiment.blogspot.com/2011/02/single-user-unix.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ArcaneSentiment+%28Arcane+Sentiment%29
======
qjz
His own examples illustrate why it's bad to treat Unix as a single-user
system: I _hate_ using software from developers who are always logged in as
root. You can't anticipate the needs of admins and users on multiuser systems
when you develop as the most powerful user in an environment. "Run it as root"
is not practical advice in the real world and it's a bad habit to get into
during development.

